

Show HN: Connect for a Cause, Bid on meetings for charity - chrisrogers
http://connectforacause.com

======
chrisrogers
This represents the launch of Connect for a Cause, a startup based in New
Orleans.

The idea is to auction lunch meetings, where proceeds are donated to the
charity of your choice. Bidders earn a meeting with someone that might be
otherwise hard to reach, and auctioneers raise money for charity.

Please share your thoughts!

